# /root is full!



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 1, 2010)

i am a noob on freebsd.this is my first install.so during install i set /root to default (512 mb).but now /root is full! how can i increase /root to 10 giga without destroy my filesystem? please help me


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 1, 2010)

what the heck do you store in root?
For me it's not bigger than 1MB

are you using FreeBSD as root on daily basis? [Stop doing that or switch to windows]


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 1, 2010)

only Downloads folder of firefox,.icons+.themes of xfce they full it!


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 1, 2010)

move them to other folder, which won't be full (probably home or /tmp, depending on your configuration)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 1, 2010)

if i want to increase the /root folder? it is possible?
.mozilla and a lot off packages install folders there.also i have 4 tb hdd so i have really a lot of space!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2010)

sk8harddiefast, stop shouting please.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2010)

If Mozilla stores data in /root, you are running X and your desktop environment as root, which is downright unsafe. Stop doing that immediately. Run your desktop as a normal user, never as root. (!!!!)


----------



## jailed (Mar 1, 2010)

```
mv /root /usr/home/root
ln -s /usr/home/root /root
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 1, 2010)

actually i was a getoo user for over a year.I always doing anything as root.I use unix (solaris,linux,bsd) for 1-1.5 year and i have never created a user.always a root.is a little dangerous of course but i had never a problem.Also if i destroy it ok  i repeat install again and again to learn freebsd better  i am not a veteran but i have no problem to destroy something for learning!sorry if i shout


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2010)

And I removed three unnecessary exclamation marks again.

I don't care how much you did as root and how cool you think it is, if you want to fix this, don't run your stuff as root if you don't absolutely need to. Root is for system installation and maintenance, *not* for user stuff as running X and web browsers. If you keep running stuff as root and keep running into issues because of it, don't ask for help on these forums.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 1, 2010)

thanx jailed.my problem solved


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2010)

*No, it is not.* You are just solving a _symptom_, not the actual _problem_. Again: if running things as root causes more problems, don't ask for help here.

[ thread closed ]


----------

